# A Thousand Meters!



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I got home to find one of those red cards from the post office had been pushed through my door. I had an idea what it could be so I shot off to the depot to collect it. I always have to open the parcels as soon as I get them. I never even make it out of the car park before i'm tearing through the packaging 

Stuart sent me this gorgeous Heuer 1000m diver from the early 80's. It's a fantastic chunk of metal and the original bracelet is just the right size. I took some pictures but I don't think they get across how cool this one is. I'm really made up with it.




























Stuarts a great guy too, but you already knew that :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Now that is a nice watch  I was eyeing up one of these at the watch fair the other week but thought may be a bit expensive at Â£450 :huh: given the bracelet was about two links to short :cry2: I don't think it would look as good on anything else.

Anyway looking at it again I think it's one of the few watches I would really like to add to my collection 

_Nice catch_ as they say

Mike


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

MIKE said:


> Now that is a nice watch


Cheers Mike. This one really is in fabulous condition. You wouldn't know it's age to look at it.

This one was apparently a non issued military version as well. I love knowing bits of history about my watches.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

It's a big lump isn't it Rob and your photo's do it much more justice than mine ever could! - wear it in great health my friend :thumbsup:

Note: Mike you should have bought it! - that sounded a bargain to me! :huh:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Lovely Heuer chap! :tongue2:

Dat's 100Kg/cm2 of pressure!! h34r:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Beauty! I'm always a minute late on these, will have to sharpen my scanning. Mike, you should have bought that one - links for this bracelet are easy to find.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Colin, Where would you find extra links for the bracelet on this one? It fits fine but I wouldn't mind one more for adjustment.

I must say i'm pleased with it. It's got such a huge profile.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Mike, you should have bought that one - links for this bracelet are easy to find.





> Note: Mike you should have bought it! - that sounded a bargain to me!


Interesting, shows how much I know :lol: I know where it might still be for sale so maybe best have another look h34r: when the watch fund is back up to strength :huh:

It was an auto Tag one with Spirotechnique branding.

Pic borrowed off Gurmot from another Forum!










Mike

P.S I see having looked at the picture, the one I looked at was probably a 200m and not 1000m. As I said, shows how much I know!!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> Where would you find extra links for the bracelet on this one? It fits fine but I wouldn't mind one more for adjustment.


Rob they are available on the bay as a BIN all time - you just neet to make sure that male/female part of the link(does that make sense? :huh match that of yours i.e. they can be in the opposite direction - oh hell...give me a ring and i'll try to explain a bit better! :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > Where would you find extra links for the bracelet on this one? It fits fine but I wouldn't mind one more for adjustment.
> ...


I think I get you :lol: I'll have a look.

I never thought of watches as having ladies and gentlemens bits before though. I wonder what they've been getting up to in the box when i'm not looking.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

nice, like to see a side by side with the JSAR


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I was going to suggest ePray, but also you could contact Heuerboy or Sportmichael. They both have large Heuer collections and are dealers so they most likely have extra links around somewhere. I bought my PVD THSP from Sportmichael and he later hooked my up with the kit (the PVD was a special and didn't come with the whole THSP kit).


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Cheers Colin, I'll do that :thumbsup:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Also contact Lloyd Griffiths at Tag exchange!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Bry. I'll give him a try too.

Heuerboy hasn't got any.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Also worth trying Terry Casey!


----------



## Moore73 (Mar 18, 2009)

Really like heuer watches pity that tag had to get involved and turn them into crap.


----------



## Kai (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice chunk of metal there... enough to weigh you down to 1000m............

Just a question........ the Spirotechnique branding... related to the French Navy in anyway??


----------



## niko (Nov 1, 2009)

really nice watch..wear it in good health


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Kai said:


> Just a question........ the Spirotechnique branding... related to the French Navy in anyway??


Not really. It's related to the company "Spirotechnique", aka Aqualung, aka US Divers, aka Air Liquide. Only indirectly related to the Marine Nationale in that Cousteau and Gagnan were MN officers in WW2 IIRC and it was their ambient-pressure demand regulator that was the driving technology behind the company.


----------

